# Trash can layout blind



## GSURugger (Jul 12, 2009)

anybody think this will work? i plan on cuttin the front out of the can and leaving the wheels. also, prob either make the doors out of pvc pipe or just salvage the front i cut out and rig it somehow.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 12, 2009)

looks like it will work, very creative...  but you can find layout blinds on sale pretty cheap sometimes


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 12, 2009)

I gues it would. Problem is unless you just want to build one for yourself, it may be cheaper to just buy one. My past attemps at things like this is..Half way through I end up throwing them in the trash can. Scrapping the whole project with more time and money involved than it would have taken to buy one. You may have more patience than me.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 13, 2009)

me+no job = ill try anything thats free


----------



## paulito (Jul 13, 2009)

saw one in wildfowl magazine bloats and blinds sections a while back. guy loved it. said it was great because he could haul a lot of decoys  into a field by himself.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 13, 2009)

paulito said:


> it was great because he could haul a lot of decoys  into a field by himself.



Pretty easy to move around also with the wheels on it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 13, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I gues it would. Problem is unless you just want to build one for yourself, it may be cheaper to just buy one. My past attemps at things like this is..Half way through I end up throwing them in the trash can. Scrapping the whole project with more time and money involved than it would have taken to buy one. You may have more patience than me.



If it doesn't work, thenyou won't have a trash can to throw it in, nonetheless, I like the idea. Good luck with all them new dekes this year, clean em up, cause they're kinda DIRTY.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 14, 2009)

*this thing is UGLY*

This thing is UGLY, UGLY, UGLY, but here is the shell.  and at the moment i dont care about the mud, as soon as it is fiscally possible im going to buy one, but this will do for the retarded early season resident geese


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 14, 2009)

not bad, but how do you plan to sit up partially?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 14, 2009)

nylon straps holding the backrest up, or something like that


----------



## Mark K (Jul 14, 2009)

What the heck you gonna put your trash in now?


----------



## Robk (Jul 14, 2009)

a peice of 4 inch pvc on that back board would do you better for a back support.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 15, 2009)

How about cutting the back rest off of an old lounge chair?  Then you would be able to adjust it to wherever you want it.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 15, 2009)

We gotta find you a job, you got way too much time on your hands. Do you have a trailor to haul that thing to Mcdonough with?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 15, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> We gotta find you a job, you got way too much time on your hands. Do you have a trailor to haul that thing to Mcdonough with?



your tellin me, haha, that thing will pile into my or a buddies truck if need be, but i may be able to find a trailor.  Ima holler at you tommrow, have you talked to your brother in law yet?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Now you just need to take one of the mega goose decoys, split it down the middle and rig it on the doors.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 15, 2009)

you may be joking, but i may just do that


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 15, 2009)

Not a bad idea is it? Just have to build some kind of wire frame to keep the shell from sagging.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 15, 2009)

If we all throw in a dollar there sport, you can get yourself a real layout blind. I dont want to see no youngen laying in a cut up trash can. it just aint american.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 15, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> If we all throw in a dollar there sport, you can get yourself a real layout blind. I dont want to see no youngen laying in a cut up trash can. it just aint american.




bill your a gentleman and scholar, haha, thanks.  soon as i find a job it wont be a problem, but like illinois said, i have WAY too much time at the moment


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's built now, we're huntin it this year!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jul 17, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> It's built now, we're huntin it this year!



NICE avataR!!!!!!!!


----------

